

What Killed the Linux Desktop (2012) - misframer
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2012/Aug-29.html

======
noir_lord
The Linux Desktop isn't dead, it just never had mass market appeal.

There was a belief for a while that mass market appeal was required for the
future of Linux on the desktop but over time it's become apparent that really
isn't the case.

The number of people working on the Linux desktop would be fairly constant
whether it has mass market adoption or not and in many ways lots of those
developers simply don't care about mass market adoption (which brings with it
problems of it's own).

I've used Linux as my primary desktop for 16-odd years and things have never
been better from my POV as a developer who uses Linux as a development
desktop.

------
simonblack
What I'd like to know is what killed the Maserati?

You hardly ever see one.

------
devsquid
They have to say "Desktop" because Android is so popular.

~~~
selbyk
Don't forget about the computers that run the internet.

